# dx for slow ventricular response?



## A_Warren (Jul 15, 2010)

I work for an Internal Med group.  One of my physicians put as a dx slow ventricular response. I am unsure of what dx to use.  Could someone please help me?  Thanks so much in advance!

Ashley


----------

